# Seal part number? SRA front diff



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

In my manual it states PN 92049-0095.....

I picked one up from Kawi today, and it's nowhere near close to what came off the diff of my Brute.

Is my manual incorrect, or did they have the wrong seal in the package?

I'm attaching a pic of the two.
Thanks..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The numbers on the seal itself that I removed were BE6559E

The numbers on the one Kawi gave me are BE6396F


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nvm....

Back to the dealer, left w correct seal. Not sure of the mix up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hey P post the right one in here if you dont mind

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7106

:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> hey P post the right one in here if you dont mind
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=7106
> 
> :bigok:


No problem. Bike Bandit also had the seal number that I gave the dealer for the SRA front diff? As well as the manual, but it's not the number on the package the dealer that gave me that worked..


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Unfortunately, the new seal is in, so I can't get the number from it, (with that said, nothing cross references, I checked several bearing shops) I do have the packaging, so I'll post those up.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

The Kawi part # 92049-1573


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

woot :bigok:


----------

